# Português do Brasil - nacionalidades e países



## FloMar

Ola'
I thought that the rule was de + city (with some exceptions) and de+ a/o + country.  I saw eu sou de França and not da França on a website.  Are both sentences correct or only the second one?

Which of the following can I say: Qual é a sua nacionalidade? Você é de que nacionalidade? De onde vem? I think Donde vem is more European Portuguese.  Is that right

Como sempre, agradeço.

Atenciosamente

Florence


----------



## Joca

No Brasil, só dizemos 'da França', mas acho que em Portugal se diz 'de França'. Portanto, ambas estariam corretas. Para saber a nacionalidade, a pergunta mais usual aqui é: De onde você é?


----------



## pfaa09

*Qual é a sua nacionalidade?* para mim é a forma mais correta e sem margem para dúvidas.
*De onde (você) é? *Pode ser entendido como o local onde se vive (lugar, cidade, etc) e não a nacionalidade.
Pode ser questionável.
What's your nationality? ( the answer will tell us the nationality)
Where did you come from? (the answer will tell us or not the nationality, there will be no certainty)

O facto de alguém dizer que é de França ou da França (igual em Portugal), não significa que seja de nacionalidade francesa, pode ser imigrante na França.
I am/came from France or I am French, are different things, only the second sentence tell us that he/she is French.

A resposta do Joca (se é para informar nacionalidade) funciona se já tiver sido feita a pergunta da nacionalidade a alguém anteriormente ou por exemplo, um grupo de pessoas de diferentes países e alguém lhes diz:
Vou querer saber a vossa nacionalidade, começo aqui pela direita. *De onde você é?*


----------



## gato radioso

FloMar said:


> Ola'
> I thought that the rule was de + city (with some exceptions) and de+ a/o + country.  I saw eu sou de França and not da França on a website.  Are both sentences correct or only the second one?
> 
> Which of the following can I say: Qual é a sua nacionalidade? Você é de que nacionalidade? De onde vem? I think Donde vem is more European Portuguese.  Is that right
> 
> Como sempre, agradeço.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> 
> Florence



Se não estou errado, você quer saber se é preciso colocar o artigo antes do nombre do país.

Acho que depende. Quando ouço pessoas a falarem, eles dizem "em França e "na França", então ambas opções devem ser correctas ou ao menos pertencem ao uso habitual.

No entanto, há países que sempre levam o artigo:

O Brasil

O Japão

A India

Os Estados Unidos da América




e outros não. É o caso de Espanha. Creio que pode dizer-se "a Espanha" mas quase nunca o vi escrito ou ouvi dito assim, a regra habitual é o nome sem artigo.


----------



## FloMar

Agora fico meio confusa.


----------



## gato radioso

FloMar said:


> Agora fico meio confusa.


Sorry if I confused you. I thought you were also asking about the use of articles before names of countries.


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> Agora fico meio confusa.


Hi, FloMar. There's no confusion, in Portugal we can say both. Eu sou de França/eu sou da França.
Eu sou de Inglaterra- Eu sou da Inglaterra
Eu sou de Londres - Eu sou da Londres
Eu sou da Alemanha  Eu sou de Alemanha
I could be writting all day. All countries and cities with a feminine name for us, we use both "de" or "da".
There are countries and cities that we can use "de" or "da"
But to tell our nationality, we have to say it just like you guys. I'm French - Sou francês
I'm Portuguese and *I'm from/I live in* Oporto - Sou português e *sou do/vivo no* Porto.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil:

- Países terminados com a letra 'a', em geral são femininos: França, Alemanha, Índia, China, Espanha, Argentina, Itália, Venezuela, (as) Filipinas.
- Países terminados em 'o, ã, á, ão', em geral são masculinos: Irã/Irão, Vietnã, Japão, Canadá, Panamá, Reino Unido, Afeganistão, Paquistão, (os) Estados Unidos.
- São também masculinos: Brasil, Chile, Uruguai, Paraguai, Peru, Marrocos, Iraque, Nepal, etc.
- Há aqueles que chamo de 'neutros', pois não recebem artigo: Portugal, Malta, Chipre, Luxemburgo, Cuba, Angola, Honduras, Israel, Moçambique, Porto Rico, Cingapura, Gâmbia, Gana, Mônaco.

Deveria haver uma lista com estes países e seus 'gêneros'.


----------



## FloMar

e no Brasil... é igual?


----------



## Guigo

FloMar said:


> e no Brasil... é igual?



Check that I wrote "No Brasil".


----------



## gato radioso

No entanto, acho que nunca o quase nunca li/ouvi dizer "Espanha" com o artigo -ao menos em português europeio-. Coisa distinta do que acontece ao falar da França, os EUA, Inglaterra onde o uso cotidiano poe o artigo sempre ou quase sempre.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> No entanto, acho que nunca o quase nunca li/ouvi dizer "Espanha" com o artigo -ao menos em português europeio-. Coisa distinta do que acontece ao falar da França, os EUA, Inglaterra onde o uso cotidiano poe o artigo sempre ou quase sempre.



Actualmente talvez haja, de facto, uma propensão maior para omitir o artigo, mas de forma alguma é incomum. Em todo o caso, depende bastante do contexto. Não será muito frequente ouvir ou ler, por exemplo, _'o rei da Espanha_', talvez porque '_de Espanha_' seja mais fácil de dizer. Já no século XIX assim era, aliás, basta lembrar o poema '_A Nau Catrineta_' do 'Romanceiro' de Almeida Garrett (Para uma leitura da “Nau Catrineta”, de Garrett), em que repetidamente escreveu '_terras de Espanha_'. Mas dizer '_da Espanha_' não tem nada de estranho nem de incomum. Não se pode é dizer que há uma regra. Só a prática da língua levará a preferir uma forma sobre a outra, sem que, contudo, se possa dizer que alguma delas é errada ou desaconselhável.
Diga-se, aliás, que a situação não é diferente no que toca aos outros países que citou, salvo os Estados Unidos, que levam sempre artigo.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Actualmente talvez haja, de facto, uma propensão maior para omitir o artigo, mas de forma alguma é incomum. Em todo o caso, depende bastante do contexto. Não será muito frequente ouvir ou ler, por exemplo, _'o rei da Espanha_', talvez porque '_de Espanha_' seja mais fácil de dizer. Já no século XIX assim era, aliás, basta lembrar o poema '_A Nau Catrineta_' do 'Romanceiro' de Almeida Garrett (Para uma leitura da “Nau Catrineta”, de Garrett), em que repetidamente escreveu '_terras de Espanha_'. Mas dizer '_da Espanha_' não tem nada de estranho nem de incomum. Não se pode é dizer que há uma regra. Só a prática da língua levará a preferir uma forma sobre a outra, sem que, contudo, se possa dizer que alguma delas é errada ou desaconselhável.
> Diga-se, aliás, que a situação não é diferente no que toca aos outros países que citou, salvo os Estados Unidos, que leva sempre artigo.



Sim, eu já achava que devia ser uma questão de uso, desde que alguma vez tinha visto o artigo mas quase nunca o ouvi dizer aos falantes nativos.
De facto, antiguamente nós também diziamos "_El Brasil/La Argentina_" ... mas, hoje isto soa paulatinamente mais estranho, ao menos num registo estándar (se calhar, continua a ser usado frequente num registo sentimental -que usaría um poeta ou um emigrado falando da sua terra- o no registo retórico que usaría um político patriota)
Ex:
_El Presidente ha aterrizado en Brasil hoy a las 16 horas, según nos informa nuestro corresponsal....
¡Cómo recuerdo el Brasil que amé tanto y que dejé atrás!
¡Compatriotas! ¡La Argentina os necesita en este momento difícil!_


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> Não se pode é dizer que há uma regra. Só a prática da língua levará a preferir uma forma sobre a outra, sem que, contudo, se possa dizer que alguma delas é errada ou desaconselhável.


Aqui é que está a verdadeira questão. É muito difícil explicar a uma pessoa não fluente em português.


----------



## metaphrastes

FloMar, probably all languages have elements that are arbitrary and imprevisible. English pronunciation, for example, is very hard for a non-native speaker, because the same letter or group of letters may have very different sounds, while the same sound may be represented by very different letters/groups of letters. It seems English is the language where there is less correspondence between the way you spell a word and the way you say it - while in Portuguese, some letters or groups of letters may have a different sound in different contexts, it is previsible because, so far you know all (complex) rules - regarding whether or not the syllable is stressed, regarding neighbor sounds and some special cases - you know how a word will sound according a given local accent.

In Portuguese, the usage of articles for country names is arbitrary and imprevisible in some cases (specially their omission, in European Portuguese, when saying "França" or "Espanha"), and I really do not know why - I simply conformed to the fact there are different usages and I learned Portuguese usage after some time and mostly "by hearing".

Now, the bottom line is that some countries do not have the article (God only knows why!), as listed by Guigo, who called them "neutral" countries (not "male" nor "female"); and Portuguese usage tends to omit the article in some particular cases, by some unknown, arbitrary "rule", as in the case of "França" and "Espanha".

Think well: even attributing a gender to a country, or an object as a table, a door, a room, a castle, the sea (a mesa, a janela, o quarto, o castelo, o mar) is wholly arbitrary, as they are genderless and should rather be neutral. This is an oddity of some languages, that we do not have a neutral gender and we give a gender to a lifeless object.

Humans are weird, and so it is language.


----------



## Brasileiro130971

No Brasil é: Eu sou *do* Brasil = *d*e *o*nde = do Brasil


----------



## Vanda

Longas discussões sobre o assunto já existentes:
Nomes de países e nomes próprios + artigos definidos
Uso do artigo com nomes de estados, cidades


----------



## FloMar

Alguém de Uganda é ugandense, mas pode também ser ugandês?


----------



## Carfer

Creio que em Portugal é mais comum do que 'ugandense'.


----------



## Guigo

There's a lot of countries with more than one name for their nationality. Some are used in specific contexts, some are poetical and we have also some differences between Brasil and Portugal. 
 Examples:
- Canadá: canadense (Brasil); canadiano (Portugal);
- Israel: israelense (Brasil); israelita (Portugal). The word "israelita" is used in Brasil for any Jew or more specifically for Jews living in Israel.
- Costa do Marim/Côte d'Ivoire: marfinense; ebúrneo (more poetical);
- Máli: málio, malinense.

I particularly never read or heard "ugandês" but dictionaries say that both forms are OK.


----------



## englishmania

Guigo said:


> - Há aqueles que chamo de 'neutros', pois não recebem artigo: Portugal, Malta, Chipre, Luxemburgo, Cuba, Angola, Honduras, Israel, Moçambique, Porto Rico, Cingapura, Gâmbia, Gana, Mônaco.



Não posso concordar... Eu digo o Mónaco, o Gana, a Gâmbia, as Honduras, o Chipre, na Angola,...


----------



## Guigo

englishmania said:


> Não posso concordar... Eu digo o Mónaco, o Gana, a Gâmbia, as Honduras, o Chipre, na Angola,...



Penso que escrevi "No Brasil".


----------



## Nonstar

Engraçado que algumas pessoas, realmente não sei quantas, podem ser milhares, dizem o Goiás. Se é sério ou não... Só lembrando que é no Brasil, não precisam se preocupar.


----------



## FloMar

E quem vem de Goa é goês?


----------



## Carfer

FloMar said:


> E quem vem de Goa é goês?



Exactamente.

P.S. Em rigor '_quem *é* de Goa_', porque quem vem pode ser goês ou não.


----------



## englishmania

Guigo said:


> Penso que escrevi "No Brasil".




É incrível a quantidade de diferenças entre  Portugal e Brasil.


----------



## jazyk

O Chipre e a Angola não fazem parte da norma nem em Portugal: Governo de Angola - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
«Em Chipre», e não «no Chipre» - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Guigo

Os angolanos mesmo escrevem "De Angola", conforme: portal oficial do governo daquele país lusófono.

Portal Oficial do Governo da República de Angola


----------



## FloMar

Carfer said:


> Exactamente.
> 
> P.S. Em rigor '_quem *é* de Goa_', porque quem vem pode ser goês ou não.





Guigo said:


> Os angolanos mesmo escrevem "De Angola", conforme: portal oficial do governo daquele país lusófono.
> 
> Portal Oficial do Governo da República de Angola





Guigo said:


> Os angolanos mesmo escrevem "De Angola", conforme: portal oficial do governo daquele país lusófono.
> 
> Portal Oficial do Governo da República de Angola


É. Mas aprendi que, fora do Brasil, referências aos países da antiga colônia portuguesa não são feitas com  o artigo. Esta tendência vieram do fato de que, em tempos passados, eles faziam parte do mesmo país i.e. de Portugal.  Só que penso que há gente de diz *na Guiné-Bissau* (se bem que *em Guiné-Bissau*, seja uma expressão também corriqueira).


----------



## Carfer

FloMar said:


> Só que penso que há gente de diz *na Guiné-Bissau* (se bem que *em Guiné-Bissau*, seja uma expressão também corriqueira).



Não, de todo, pelo menos em Portugal. Diz-se sempre '_a Guiné-Bissau_'. Sempre se usou artigo com o nome dos diferentes estados que usam o nome de Guiné ou com o nome da região antes de estes se terem constituído. Já assim era no tempo das descobertas.


----------



## englishmania

jazyk said:


> O Chipre e a Angola não fazem parte da norma nem em Portugal: Governo de Angola - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
> «Em Chipre», e não «no Chipre» - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


Então não se deve dizer "no Chipre" nem "na Angola"? OK, obrigada. Estava enganada ou fui contaminada por ouvir alguns média dizerem talvez...

P.S. O engraçado é que [você] disse _O Chipre e a Angola_.


----------



## jazyk

Claro, para dizer que tais construções com o artigo não fazem parte da norma.


----------



## englishmania

jazyk said:


> Claro, para dizer que tais construções com o artigo não fazem parte da norma.


----------



## FloMar

FloMar said:


> É. Mas aprendi que, fora do Brasil, referências aos países da antiga colônia portuguesa não são feitas com  o artigo. Esta tendência vieram do fato de que, em tempos passados, eles faziam parte do mesmo país i.e. de Portugal.  Só que penso que há gente de diz *na Guiné-Bissau* (se bem que *em Guiné-Bissau*, seja uma expressão também corriqueira).


Is the attached from Bom Dia, Brasil incorrect?


----------



## Nonstar

Em Guiné-Bissau? Na Internê encontro alguns com e outros sem o artigo, mas a maior parte parece usar com o artigo. O jornal online Plataforma, de Macau, emprega o artigo. Penso que é a Guiné-Bissau.


----------



## Carfer

Como disse, no uso português, está.
E, no Brasil, o uso do artigo também deve ser o mais comum, a fazer fé nesta publicação do Senado Federal: Artigo definido — Manual de Comunicação da Secom

P.S. Além do que  aduziu Nonstar,com quem me cruzei.


----------



## FloMar

I think there is indeed a rule, but it excludes Guinea


Nonstar said:


> Em Guiné-Bissau? Na Internê encontro alguns com e outros sem o artigo, mas a maior parte parece usar com o artigo. O jornal online Plataforma, de Macau, emprega o artigo. Penso que é a Guiné-Bissau.


I think there is a rule about the absence of an article in reference to former Portuguese colonies (see second attachment, which I've  just come across), but it excludes Guinea-Bissau. I do remember reading about this rule in another language book many years ago, but don't know where that was.


----------



## Carfer

É um facto. Em todo o caso, não creio que haja alguma relação entre a ausência de artigo e a qualidade de antigas colónias portuguesas desses territórios. Parece-me regra forçada, que resulta de mera coincidência. A Guiné, aliás, já era conhecida antes de os portugueses lá chegarem, em meados do século XV. Era a "_terra dos negros_", como a define Gomes Eanes de Zurara na sua '_Chronica do descobrimento e conquista de Guiné' _(1453)_,_ para a distinguir da_ "terra dos Mouros"_ (a África só muito vagamente era conhecida, daí essas designações imprecisas)_. _A '_Chronica_' é, curiosamente, o único texto significativo que me ocorre em que o nome da região aparece sem artigo.


----------



## Dymn

metaphrastes said:


> and Portuguese usage tends to omit the article in some particular cases, by some unknown, arbitrary "rule", as in the case of "França" and "Espanha".


Alguém me poderia dizer quais os países que no Brasil levam o artigo mas tendem a omiti-lo em Portugal? Acho que _Espanha, França, Itália _e_ Inglaterra_. Não sei se há mais.


----------



## Du_sud

Guigo said:


> No Brasil:
> 
> - Países terminados com a letra 'a', em geral são femininos: França, Alemanha, Índia, China, Espanha, Argentina, Itália, Venezuela, (as) Filipinas.
> - Países terminados em 'o, ã, á, ão', em geral são masculinos: Irã/Irão, Vietnã, Japão, Canadá, Panamá, Reino Unido, Afeganistão, Paquistão, (os) Estados Unidos.
> - São também masculinos: Brasil, Chile, Uruguai, Paraguai, Peru, Marrocos, Iraque, Nepal, etc.
> - Há aqueles que chamo de 'neutros', pois não recebem artigo: Portugal, Malta, Chipre, Luxemburgo, Cuba, Angola, Honduras, Israel, Moçambique, Porto Rico, Cingapura, Gâmbia, Gana, Mônaco.
> 
> Deveria haver uma lista com estes países e seus 'gêneros'.



Existe uma lista  aqui .


----------

